# My Ariens Rebuild



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Guys, thought I'd show my project. It's a '77 924032 ser 009xxx.

I bought it fairly destroyed for $60 and it was worse than I thought. The engine had thrown a rod, all the controls were siezed, it was full of mouse and rust, etc. I broke it apart, bucket, base, engine and handles. I cleaned and lubed the controls on the handles. The bucket seemed OK so I just wire brushed and lubed the chute where it spins. I chucked the engine and got a Tecumseh HM100 10HP. I flipped the base over and power washed it, then replaced all the bushings that were bad and the drive chain. I disassembled, cleaned and lubed all controls so it worked close to new. I re-assembled and knocked the engine mount studs out so I could use Grade 8 bolts on the alternate holes. The pulley fit the new engine perfect as a 1" shaft was one of my priorities. I used Napa HD belts. I ran it and found the auger needed a fan support bearing so I broke that all apart and did that as well as a lube job on all the bushings. After some adjustment it runs like a beast. No matter how fast I run it into the snow, the engine just loads up harder but doesn't slow down much. The only problem I have it while it throws a ton of snow, it doesn't go very far. My little Toro 522 throws MUCH farther so I'll have to figure this one out, maybe a different pulley for a faster impeller fan.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking good. Sounds the the "Clarence Impeller Kit" modification is in store for you in the future.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Also is the inside of the chute all rusted...might want to sandpaper it smooth and clean of rust and repaint the inside of chute with a nice gloss paint...grabs the snow(rusted chute) .
Worth a shot...and then spray it with pam when chute is dry before snowblowing that day...


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome nt40lanman by the way!!!!!

If you do not have it:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

looks like a good project . I have done two of them and as soon as I can sell one I can get another to rebuild. As far throwing the snow It could be the snow condition as well. Yesterday one of the blowers were throwing close to 25' , today only 12-15'


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks!! I got all the owners and parts manuals shortly after I got it. I tried it in a few different types of snow. With the 10HP, it doesn't slow down much and throws slush almost as far as light snow. The impeller looks fine and the clearance is tight. I'll start with sanding and painting the inside of the chute nice and smooth. Maybe the impeller and housing need to be sanded and painted?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

nt40lanman said:


> I'll start with sanding and painting the inside of the chute nice and smooth. Maybe the impeller and housing need to be sanded and painted?


Couldn't hurt and it will look purdy


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Allis chalmers orange rust-oleum is as close to fact paint as you can get with out paying $15. a can for ariens paint. 
One other thought, may be the napa belt could be off. I use the fact ariens belt part#07204700. or or may be the pulley is worn out.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought I'd post an update on my project. We had that big storm up here in New England and it gave me a chance to give it a run. I put probably 4 hours on it. The blower ran great. It powered through everything, even snow that had been blown already and compacted. I went up my father's drive way in snow so deep it was a few inches over the bucket, and it just kept going and blowing. I need to get it to process more snow because the engine didn't seem to be laboring even at full capacity. I might need to get some weight on the bucket too.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on it working out well for you. Just finished rebuilding a 8 hp Ariens on sunday and tried it out on the little bit of snow we got. Did fairly poor in the little bit of snow on the ground till I increased the drive speed. Filling the auger with more snow changed it from blowing maybe 5' to 20'+. They do like their snow


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

*nt40lanman*



nt40lanman said:


> I thought I'd post an update on my project. We had that big storm up here in New England and it gave me a chance to give it a run. I put probably 4 hours on it. The blower ran great. It powered through everything, even snow that had been blown already and compacted. I went up my father's drive way in snow so deep it was a few inches over the bucket, and it just kept going and blowing. I need to get it to process more snow because the engine didn't seem to be laboring even at full capacity. I might need to get some weight on the bucket too.


Maybe try one of these....or make your own copy.

Ariens 724065 10 Lbs. Front Weight Assembly

My HM-80 was loving the 30 inch drifts as well...I could not believe how well it performed...was screaming for more snow...I felt like Tim the tool man taylor was inside the engine going...MORE POWER...ROh roh roh!!!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I turned the engine up a little to get some more speed but it sounded strained so I'll turn it back down to where it sounded sweet but a bit slow. I have a "drift cutter" that I may cut in half to mount half on either side, and put a panel between that gives me a little more height on the bucket.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> I turned the engine up a little to get some more speed but it sounded strained so I'll turn it back down to where it sounded sweet but a bit slow. I have a "drift cutter" that I may cut in half to mount half on either side, and put a panel between that gives me a little more height on the bucket.


Do you think that is enough weight??(Drift cutter)


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

nt40lanman said:


> I turned the engine up a little to get some more speed but it sounded strained so I'll turn it back down to where it sounded sweet but a bit slow.
> 
> I thought it didn't strain at full???


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

No, the drift cutter won't be enough weight, I'll come up with something. An idea I have is..... a battery. I could make a bracket to hold a tractor battery out near the bucket maybe next to the impeller housing, and use a 12V starter on the engine, then it would be electric start EVERYWHERE!!!!!

It wasn't straining at higher RPM, it just sounded over revved. I've found a few places to get a larger crank pulley to drive the auger a bit faster.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

wow ok be careful on the larger pulley...someone on here was saying you have to be careful when you enlarge the puley...Escapes me why...something with rpm's i think..

It was either HCBPH or Shryp I think...


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I can imagine it might it more pressure on the gearbox.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pulley size*



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> wow ok be careful on the larger pulley...someone on here was saying you have to be careful when you enlarge the puley...Escapes me why...something with rpm's i think..
> 
> It was either HCBPH or Shryp I think...


I know we discussed pulley size and I suppose there is a risk of sorts. Increase the pulley on the impeller shaft, you slow down the impeller and auger. Reduce the size and you speed it up. Do the reverse on the engine and you have the same basic effect: larger on engine runs auger faster and smaller on engine runs it slower.

Remember that increasing the speed also takes more torque to turn it. Slow it down and it takes less. Now you have one other thing to consider: speed of the auger components. As you increase the speed of the auger and impeller, there undoubtedly is a point where things will wear faster along with fail faster. I don't know where that point is so I'm not going to guess but it is possible. Like overreving an engine, something will eventually break and it's usually the connecting rod. I'd guess in the auger assembly, it will be the gearcase components that fails first.

My 2 cents.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree the auger gearbox is the thing. I have the extra power so I'm looking to both speed up the auger a bit and keep the engine speed down. Anyone do a 12v starter yet? Just a thought.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Starters*



nt40lanman said:


> Anyone do a 12v starter yet? Just a thought.


I have not done a 12 v starter at this time but I've seen it's been done and seems fairly logical. Switch to a relay/solonoid then to the starter would be the basics I assume. I'm betting a schematic of a tractor would provide most if not all the info required for the basic starter setup. I'm guessing the battery box construction and location would be the hardest fabrication item. I don't know how you'd charge it up via the blower, so it may require an external battery charger and that would seem (to me) to defeat most of the advantages of a 12 v starter system.

Just some random thoughts.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

The replacement engine has a 3 amp tap on it. I'm thinking a full size tractor battery might be a bit big to fit but a smaller battery on each side in parallel might work out.


----------

